
Elon Musk calls for Amazon to be broken up: 'Monopolies are wrong ' - jor-el
https://thehill.com/policy/technology/501273-elon-musk-calls-for-amazon-to-be-broken-up-monopolies-are-wrong
======
bagacrap
Well dang, when Musk said he'd be off Twitter for "a while", he only meant
three days.

I fail to see which market Amazon monopolizes. Certainly not book retail,
which is what triggered this comment.

~~~
goliatone
This might have something to do with the impetus:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/alanohnsman/2020/05/26/amazon-s...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alanohnsman/2020/05/26/amazon-
said-to-be-in-talks-to-buy-self-driving-startup-zoox/#6335cc9370c8) If amazon
enters the autonomous driving space is bad for Tesla

